# Splitting a 641



## Stryker777 (Sep 17, 2008)

I found that there is transmission fluid leaking from the cover on the bottom of the tractor under the shifter (4 bolts and a drain hole). I pulled it off and cleaned it out to see if I could see anything. My guess is that it is the transmission front seal? There was quite a bit of water that had made it into the transmission from the shifter. I have new boots coming in. Does my guess sound correct?

If so, could anyone one give some advice:
1) What is the best shop manual for the tractor
2) I have done everything on cars, trucks, and motorcycles. Doesn't mean a thing though. How big of a deal is it on the tractor?
3) Does anyone know of a pictoral or written guide online yet? 

If what I am guessing sounds stupid, does anyone have any ideas? I will admit, I know very little about tractors. I searched around the web but maybe I am terming things wrong.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## tractorjack (Jun 29, 2013)

If you have ordered new boots that is a step in the right direction. Ford tractors seem to leak anywhere there is a cap, like the rear end cap, which is behind the seat. I am not familiar with the 641 but the 800,2000, NAA, all have filler caps on top of the transmission and the seals tend to leak.
If you are used to working on cars and trucks tractors should not be a problem. Brake drums are brake drums, starters are alike. 
A good source of manuals is a dealer. Up here in new England we have Tractor Supply and they also have most manuals. You may also try E-Bay. There is also a site called tractordata.com that has specs on almost any tractor. Sometimes they have manuals that can be downloaded. There is one thing different between tractors and other machines you have worked on. A lot of agricultural tractors have the rear tires filled with a mixture of calcium chloride and water to add weight and improve traction. If yours is one of them and you take off a back tire, it will weigh over 800 pounds. If the tire starts to tip over just let it go. It should not hurt the tire and could hurt you very badly.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Howdy Stryker,

Is this the tractor you recently purchased? I thought it was an 841??

The best shop manual is an I&T shop manual. You also need to get an owner's/operator's manual to learn how to operate and service your tractor. Ebay usually has a good selection. Typically $20-$30 each.

Your 641 has 3 separate reservoirs: 1) Transmission, 2) Hydraulic reservoir, and 3) Rear differential reservoir. Condensation forms in these reservoirs and condenses to water, which may be what you discovered. Normally, you get milky-looking oil in each reservoir, which is one indicator that it's time to change fluid. 

Most guys use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) in all three sections. This is a Ford approved practice. Usually buy in 5 gallon containers. Just check on the bucket that it's equivalent to Ford spec 134D. You can get UTF at auto parts stores, Tractor supply stores, Wal-Mart, etc..

I think the cover that you removed is attached to the hydraulic reservoir. It's called a hydraulic lift sump cover. Ford diagrams indicate 5 bolts to mount. You may be missing a mounting bolt. There is a hydraulic relief valve under the cover that may need some o-ring seals replaced. Get a new gasket for the cover and another bolt and see if it leaks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your shop/service manual will provide the steps necessary to do a split, with photos. For a nice pictorial of a ford tractor split, see *JimUT's850ClutchJobalbum* on the internet.


----------



## Stryker777 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am going to wait for the manual to come in so I can find out what is wrong. The cover definetely only has 4 bolts. The last hole is a drain hole and normally has a cotter key in it. The book is ordered. Thanks for all of the info and tips! I have the oil here now and the book coming.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The drain hole with the cotter pin in it is normally below the clutch in the bell housing area. Its purpose is to drain off any leakage from the engine rear main seal or the transmission front/input seal. To keep oil off the clutch. Your tractor must have an access plate, which most Fords do not have. Not shown on parts diagrams for your tractor. The purpose of the cotter pin is to keep dirt from plugging hole. 

You are not hurting anything by using the tractor with a minor oil leak. Since you noted that it was transmission fluid leaking your transmission seal is the culprit. 

It will require splitting tractor to replace transmission seal and/or clutch.


----------



## Stryker777 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks Sixbales. I am going to finish up rewiring it and working on the hydraulics, then I'll split it and fix the seal. Any tips on anything else to do while I am in there? 

So far, new exhaust, lights, starter switch, and guages. This week, solenoid, wiring, and cam follower pin.


----------

